# Lily pads?



## Dbr109 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was wondering if u could use lily pads in the lil pool of the viv? if so will the dart frogs use them?


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Unless you had a VERY large paludarium, no. The water would have to be too deep for dartfrogs for lily pads to survive, anyways.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

there are smaller alternatives. I have duckweed and watermoss on my vivarium pond. duckweed is really small but the watermoss is about 3/4 inch diameter leafs.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

Salvinia natans is comparable, but no where near a lily pad, but kind of look like mini ones


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The "banana plants" often sold at petco and petsmart will have mini-lily type leaves that float on top of the water. The frogs won't really use them but they would give you the look you're going for... but they like deeper water than what you should really have in your tanks.

True water lilies get way too large, and need way too much light (they are full sun plants and only a few types can handle partial shade... and that's nearly impossible to get indoors in small set ups).


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

You may want to try the smaller Nymphaea types that people use for aquariums. They can take up space, but managed well (trimmed) they should do okay in a smaller tank with decent light. You will still need at least a couple inches of water depth though. Try researching the Asian Nymphaea stellata or the african species N. maculata, N. zenkeri, and even the somewhat uncommon N. daubenyana. All are available in the aquarium hobby. Good luck!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

These uncommon species I think are what are sold in those little "plant bulbs". The lily's I've gotten from these produce pads a few inches across. A watersection with a depth of maybe 5 inches would be appropriate.

But in truth, lilies and darts is a really unnatural combo.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I will echo what has been said before.. .true "lily pads" are not suitable at all for small tanks. Amazonian frogbit might be able to satisfy some of that desire to have those.... or as someone else said, salvinia natans.


----------

